# Performance: Java zu C/C++ bei Datenbankanwendung



## Majiy (27. Nov 2006)

Hallo,
demnächst werde ich eine Anwendung erstellen, die als Backend auf einem Server in regelmäßigen Abständen (<1 Minute) Daten an einer mySQL Datenbank liest, auswertet und schreibt. Nun habe ich die Wahl, das in Java oder C/C++ zu tun. Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, wie viel besser die Performance bei Umsetzung in C/C++ ist? Java hat für mich den klaren Vorteil, dass ich es schon kann, möchte daher abschätzen können, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt.

Danke.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2006)

Der zeitintensive Faktor ist die DB und nicht die verwendete Sprache.


----------



## AlArenal (27. Nov 2006)

Das kommt auf das Verhältnis der Abarbeitungszeit von DB-Abfragen  zu Client-Code an. Kann man ohne mehr Details nicht allgemeingültig für deinen Fall sagen.


----------



## Der Programmierer (25. Dez 2006)

jo. Die Zeit der abfragen und so hängt von der DB ab. 
Es kommt jetzt drauf an wie viel du die Daten in deinem CLientprogramm weiterverarbeitest!


----------

